# Does your cat(s) stare at you?



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Tuxie likes to stare at my roommate... I really mean stare! Like this 8O.. when he sits on our couch, she positions herself so she is right in front of him (but on the floor) and just stares at him. If he tries to cover his face so Tuxie can't see, she will move but to a position where she can see my roommate's face and starts to stare again. Is this odd? I actually found it cute  She never stare at me though :?.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Willis stares at me when I am ignoring him. This usually happens when I am preparing dinner. He will climb on the kitchen table (bad kitty) to get closer to eye level with me and he will just sit and stare at me while I am prepping/cooking food. He is probably thinking "If cooking dinner is more important than petting me she better at least share what she makes". His stare is really priceless...it is that "pet me or die" stare or that "I'm plotting your demise" stare.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Only at 4am in the morning, meowing for breakfast. I wake up to see him sat there at the end of my bed staring straight at me and making lots of noise :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Mine only stare when they want something; play or petting... If they want food, it is usually Mousie who will come get me (meowing) to tell me it is time for canned food, please, now, me-ooowwww!

When I look back at them, they will either blink or look at the thing they want. Or in Mousie's case, she'll run down the hall with her tail "hooked" to see if I am following her to the kitchen. 
She has to SHOW me where the canned food cans are sitting... :roll:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> in Mousie's case, she'll run down the hall with her tail "hooked" to see if I am following her to the kitchen.
> She has to SHOW me where the canned food cans are sitting... :roll:


Toby does thattt. As soon as I get out of bed in the morning he goes trotting into the kitchen with his little tail in the air :lol:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Taz will stare into my eyes at every chance he gets. He will talk to me at the same time, in fact we carry on a conversation. 

Simba will stare at my husband.


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Heidi n Q said:


> Mine only stare when they want something; play or petting... If they want food, it is usually Mousie who will come get me (meowing) to tell me it is time for canned food, please, now, me-ooowwww!
> 
> When I look back at them, they will either blink or look at the thing they want. Or in Mousie's case, she'll run down the hall with her tail "hooked" to see if I am following her to the kitchen.
> She has to SHOW me where the canned food cans are sitting... :roll:


she was training you oh how to get her food! :lol:


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

My housemate in grad school had a cat, Autumn, who used to sit and stare whenever she wanted something. If her food or water dish was empty she wouldn't meow or anything, she'd just come up to you and stare and stare until you worked out what it was she wanted. I swear it was like she was trying to communicate telepathicly.

One afternoon I was sitting at my computer when Autumn sat by me and started staring. "What is it? Do you need food?" I asked. I got up to check on her food and water bowl and found them both full. "You've got food and water already," I told her, then turned around to find her sitting in the computer chair I'd just vacated.

Guess I know what she wanted.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

Miss Chloe will stare at me when she wants to play, she will come in and sit down right in front of me and just sit there and stare. Willie and Buddy are not like that. Now, if the food dish is low they will sit in front of it waiting for it to be filled.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

harry said:


> Miss Chloe will stare at me when she wants to play, she will come in and sit down right in front of me and just sit there and stare.


Mew does that too; when she thinks I have been busy for too long and should be playing with her, she will sit and stare at me. If she gets no response she will either touch my arm or leg with her paw, or utter a plaintive meow. 

Isis does not stare, but she has an amazing variety of really weird vocalizations to express her boredom 8O


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Heidi n Q said:


> Mine only stare when they want something; play or petting...


 Same here!  But Sunny should know she doesn't have to STARE at me, I give her attention all the time. Cats really think it should always be about them, huh? :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Mousie's deceased brothers...Toby (tiger & white) and Mister (b/w tuxedo).

Toby would drag a leather string to you, mew and use just one claw to touch your foot to ask you to drag it for him. He especially liked for you to drag it on the linoeum in the kitchen because he loved to 'pounce' on the string and sliiiide with it across the floor.
I think he would have been a skier.

Mister. Oh, Mister. He was such a pest! Always demanding my attention, and if I didn't give it to him immediately, he would back up to something, meow to get my attention and PEE! Oh, he'd get my attention all right...
He would also rip shreds off of paper or cardboard. He KNEW that sound annoyed the heck out of me, but he also knew it..._got my attention_. Good, bad, he didn't care, so long as he had me.
He was the FUNNIEST when I was watching TV. He would get between me and the TV on the LR floor. He would meow, and I would _purposelu_ NOT look at him. I'd be very obvious about it, too. Then he would progress from meowing to fluffing into the Halloween-kitty pose and bounce back and forth. When I still ignored him, he would rear up on his hind legs and wave his paws at me: ears pinned back, meowing loudly, standing as tall as he could and have his arms spread wide with his paws splayed and claws out.
Who could resist that?! I'd laugh and scoop him up for a cuddle! He may have been a pest, but I do miss him.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Sometimes Arianwen will stare at me when she wants something. Sometimes she'll stare and give me 'blinkies'. Other times she stares at me just to keep up cats' reputation for being enigmatic. :wink: 
:catrun


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maggie will stare when she's hungry but the other two aren't quite that subtle, they smack me and meow and run into the kitchen and sit in front of their dishes.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Blueberry stares at me, and it's impossible not to notice. Nina just brings me toys. She has a little "puff," a soft, fluffy toy that she carries in her mouth as if it were a kitten, and drops it beside me with a little cry. That means she wants something. I have no idea why Blueberry stares at me, but he does it often, and for a looooong time. :?:


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Cow Cat will sit on my chest and just stare into my face when she wants something. Felix is always staring at me, I'll wake up and he'll be just a foot aways.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I was thinking about this last night. Misty and Stormy don't typically stare at me when they want something. However, they do have a very distinctive wide-eyed "I think Mom's gone nuts" stare that they give me when I'm doing something that strikes them as inexplicable. For example, last night I was bouncing around my apartment singing along with my CD player, I turn around, and there are two cats staring at me, "I think she's gone nuts."

Whenever the cats do something particularly inexplicable (like attacking an invisible thing on my bed at 3am) I take comfort in the fact that I apparently seem as wierd to them as they seem to me.


----------



## Chucky The Cat (Dec 19, 2003)

*the stare*

This is such a funny thread. Chucky stares at my husband and I all of the time; sometimes he communicates with us (mostly me) and sometimes I think he just does it for the entertainment value. He has this look on his face sometimes, like - come on humans, do something exciting, I'm bored!! Although it sounds crazy, I love waking up at 4-5 am and having him a few inches from my face ...staring..hehe...so cute. The other night we had a really bad storm here in Winnipeg and he was always looking at us...with big saucer-size eyes...he definitely communicates his emotions through his eyes. I picked him up when the storm was really, really bad and headed to my 'tornado shelter' and he didn't even flinch..he usually doesn't like being picked up that much but he knew that night...that he had to lean on us....

Cats are great at communicating through their stares, etc...

Anyone else? Do you think sometimes they stare at others to make them feel uncomfortable?? hHahahah...


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen definitely has this,"What the **** are you doin', you silly human?" look she gives me sometimes. :lol:


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Chip looks into my eyes alot, but I can't call it a stare. It's not a blank look; I call it "asking me questions" with his eyes. Hard to explain, but I can really see that he has question marks in his gaze. He probably wonders why I don't know the answers.


----------

